# B de burro, V de vaca (denominaciones en el habla)



## elroy

¿Cómo se distingue entre la B y la V en el habla de los países diferentes del mundo hispanoparlante?

Las denominaciones que conozco son:

B de burro, V de vaca (España)
B larga, V corta (Argentina)

¿Qué se usa en los otros países?


----------



## Lurrezko

Be de burro se oye, pero diría que en España tendemos a las ciudades y provincias: be de Barcelona, uve de Valencia.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Hola.



elroy said:


> B de burro, V de vaca (España) - También en la Argentina
> B larga, V corta (Argentina)



En la Argentina, también:
B alta, V baja (aunque creo que se usa menos).

Saludos._


----------



## elroy

Uy, creo que me equivoqué de país.  B de burro y V de vaca creo que se dicen en México. En España no hace verdaderamente falta una especificación, ya que las letras tienen dos nombres distintos (be y uve), ¿no?


----------



## Lurrezko

elroy said:


> En España no hace verdaderamente falta una especificación, ya que las letras tienen dos nombres distintos (be y uve), ¿no?


Sí, la B es be y la V es uve. Especificamos en contextos en los que debemos deletrear.


----------



## elroy

Lurrezko said:


> Especificamos en contextos en los que debemos deletrear.


¿Por ejemplo? ¿En el teléfono? 

Pensé que de forma general no hacía falta decir más que be o uve, ya que el nombre de cada letra ya indica cuál es. En los otros países dicen be y ve, o sea los nombres de las letras suenan igual, de ahí que necesiten decir más para indicar a qué letra se refieren.


----------



## Penyafort

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, la B es be y la V es uve. Especificamos en contextos en los que debemos deletrear.


Puede que haya gente que lo haga porque en catalán sí hemos de hacerlo. Pero es cierto que en el español de España no es necesario en absoluto, ni siquiera al deletrear.


----------



## Lurrezko

elroy said:


> ¿Por ejemplo? ¿En el teléfono?
> 
> Pensé que de forma general no hacía falta decir más que be o uve, ya que el nombre de cada letra ya indica cuál es. En los otros países dicen be y ve, o sea los nombres de las letras suenan igual, de ahí que necesiten decir más para indicar a qué letra se refieren.


Sí, por teléfono o para dar apellidos, por ejemplo, que a veces admiten una grafía con be y otra con uve. También para diferenciar la be de otras letras que suenan parecidas (pe, de) y así evitar equívocos. Y quizá también por pura convención: nombras una letra y la remites a un nombre.


----------



## Lurrezko

Penyafort said:


> Puede que haya gente que lo haga porque en catalán sí hemos de hacerlo. Pero es cierto que en el español de España no es necesario en absoluto, ni siquiera al deletrear.


Yo lo hago con todas, quizá soy un caso único. Si tengo una avería y llamo a la asistencia, deletreo mi matrícula: eme de Madrid, pe de Pamplona, be de Barcelona.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Yo lo hago con todas, quizá soy un caso único.


No. Por aquí también deteletreamos, y lo hacemos en muchos casos -por ejemplo, al dar un correo electrónico- con sustantivos o nombres propios conocidos:
Viviana con ve corta / efe de Fernando / eme de mamá / Ka de kilo / be de bebé -o de bueno-, etc.
Algunas veces son aclaraciones casi innecesarias, pero por las dudas...


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Puede que haya gente que lo haga porque en catalán sí hemos de hacerlo. Pero es cierto que en el español de España no es necesario en absoluto, ni siquiera al deletrear.


B puede sonar parecido a, por ejemplo, P. Si, por ejemplo, estás dictando tu DNI a alguien, sí que es costumbre decir B de Barcelona no sea que vaya a escribir otra cosa. Lo mismo ocurre con otras letras (T y D...). Recuerdo que mi padre, que influencia del catalán no tenía ninguna, siempre lo hacía con la K y la Q y eso que el nombre de ambas letras es fácilmente diferenciable.


Lurrezko said:


> Yo lo hago con todas, quizá soy un caso único.


No, yo también tengo costumbre de hacerlo aunque a veces hay algunas con las que no lo hago (por ejemplo, las vocales).


----------



## Aviador

En Chile se habla de _be_ o _be larga_ y de _uve_ o _ve corta_, con predominancia de la segunda denominación de cada par. Yo, personalmente digo _be_ y _uve_.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> B puede sonar parecido a, por ejemplo, P. Si, por ejemplo, estás dictando tu DNI a alguien, sí que es costumbre decir B de Barcelona no sea que vaya a escribir otra cosa.


Eso sí tiene mucho sentido. 

Obviamente me refería a si la oposición se diera entre be y uve.


----------



## Artifacs

Esto es lo que se comenta en Principales novedades de la Ortografia de la lengua espanola (2010).pdf (160 Kb)

 La recomendación de utilizar un solo nombre para cada letra no implica, en modo alguno, que se consideren incorrectas las variantes denominativas con
vigencia en el uso que presentan algunas de ellas, y que a continuación se comentan:

La letra v tiene dos nombres: uve y ve. El nombre uve es el único empleado en España, pero también es conocido y usado en buena parte de América, donde, no obstante, está más extendido el nombre ve. Los hispanohablantes que utilizan el nombre ve suelen acompañarlo de los adjetivos corta, chica, chiquita, pequeña o baja, para poder distinguir en la lengua oral el nombre de esta letra del de la letra b (be), que se pronuncia exactamente igual. El hecho de que el nombre uve se distinga sin necesidad de añadidos del nombre de la letra b justifica su elección como la denominación recomendada para la v en todo el ámbito hispánico.

La letra b se denomina simplemente be entre aquellos hispanohablantes que utilizan el nombre uve para la letra v. En cambio, quienes llaman ve (corta, chica, chiquita, pequeña o baja) a la v utilizan habitualmente para la b las denominaciones complejas be larga, be grande o be alta, añadiendo en cada caso el adjetivo opuesto al que emplean para referirse a la v.


----------



## elroy

¡Muchas gracias!

Lo que me interesa es saber qué se dice en cada país, para saber cómo decirlo dependiendo de la persona con la que esté hablando.

Voy a resumir lo que tengo entendido hasta ahora (corríjanme por favor si me equivocase):

B larga, V (ve) corta: Argentina, Chile 
B alta, V (ve) baja: Argentina
B de burro, V (ve) de vaca: Argentina, México
B de Barcelona, V (uve) de Valencia: España 
B (be), V (uve) [a secas]: España, Chile

¡Espero que se pronuncien también miembros de otros países!


----------



## Circunflejo

Quiero recordar que en El Chavo del Ocho también decían ve baja. ¿Alguien de México que nos confirme si sigue en uso?


----------



## lagartija68

Calambur said:


> B alta, V baja (aunque creo que se usa menos).



Jamás oí estas denominaciones en Argentina.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, lo normal y formal era distinguir entre *be* y *ve chica*. Nunca escuché _b larga_ o _b alta_ para llamar a la B. La B era simplemente be, y a la otra se le añadía el adjetivo para distinguirla. Ya más coloquialmente se usaba _be de burro_ y _ve de vaca_ (_¡Eso se escribe con be de burro, burro!_), pero el nombre oficial era ve chica, que se aprendía al recitar el abecedario.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Circunflejo said:


> Quiero recordar que en El Chavo del Ocho también decían ve baja. ¿Alguien de México que nos confirme si sigue en uso?


Lo que más oigo yo es _be larga_ y _ve chica_. (Ya ha llovido mucho desde la época del Chavo del 8.)


----------



## Circunflejo

pollohispanizado said:


> Lo que más oigo yo es _be larga_ y _ve chica_.


Pues igual era ve chica lo que decía el profesor Jirafales. Ha llovido mucho y no me acuerdo bien; de ahí que dijera quiero recordar en vez de recuerdo.


----------



## elroy

jorgema said:


> En el Perú, lo normal y formal era distinguir entre *be* y *ve chica*.


¿Entonces en el Perú nunca se daría la pregunta "¿Qué be?"? Si alguien dice "be", ¿no hace falta preguntarle a qué letra se refiere porque todo el mundo entiende que quiere decir B?


jorgema said:


> el nombre oficial era ve chica, que se aprendía al recitar el abecedario


O sea, al recitar el abecedario, ¿dicen A B C ... T U V chica ...?


----------



## jorgema

elroy said:


> ¿Entonces en el Perú nunca se daría la pregunta "¿Qué be?"? Si alguien dice "be", ¿no hace falta preguntarle a qué letra se refiere porque todo el mundo entiende que quiere decir B?


Sí se da, porque nunca se sabe cuando alguien simplemente olvidó mencionar el adjetivo o porque quieres estar seguro de la orotografía de una palabra. Sólo en ese caso alguien haría la distinción y mencionaría lo de "be de burro". Pero nunca conocí que a la b se le añadiera algún otro modificador.


elroy said:


> O sea, al recitar el abecedario, ¿dicen A B C ... T U V chica ...?


Exactamente, yo aprendí a recitar el abecedario de esa manera: a, be, ce,.... ve chica, ve doble, equis, i griega, y zeta.


----------



## swift

Por estos cerros, valles y llanuras: be y uve. La famosa regla mnemotécnica reza _antes de p y b con m escribiré y nunca lo olvidaré_ y nadie necesita especificar _antes de p y b de burro_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Ojo con las denominaciones "grande" y "chica" que en algunos lugares se usan para la oposición mayúscula/minúscula...


----------



## jilar

Aquí be y uve, sin más. No hay forma de confundirlas así.

Otra cosa es cuando alguien dice:
-Se escribe con be, be de burro.

Porque alguien acaba de escribir una palabra con uve cuando debería ser con be.
Eso se hace por ser chistoso o por hacer un poco de burla (ya que burro se asocio al concepto tonto).

Luego añado algo más.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

lagartija68 said:


> Jamás oí estas denominaciones en Argentina.


No quiero decir* jamás* porque es muy fuerte , pero coincido en que suena muuuuuyyyy raro  por acá. Se ve que con Lagartija compartimos el barrio...

Y respecto del tema abecedario, yo digo _a, be, ce...  ve, doble ve, equis..._ 
Obviamente que suenan iguales, pero no se las diferencia al recitar. Nunca, nunca, jamás de los jamases,  _a, be larga, ce... ve corta, doble ve, equis..._


----------



## Calambur

Hakuna Matata said:


> *yo digo* _a, be, ce... ve, *doble ve*, equis..._
> Obviamente que suenan iguales, pero no se las diferencia al recitar. Nunca, nunca, *jamás de los jamases*, _a, be larga, ce... ve corta, *doble ve,* equis..._


¡¿Cómo que no?! Yo digo *doble ve*, soy porteña y así me enseñaron.
El barrio lo comparto con @Lagartija, pero él está en epicentro de los conflictos, un lugar donde se junta gente de cualquier pelo y marca, que habla como puede.

Y en cuanto a B alta y V baja, se lo habré oído a personas de alguna provincia (@elroy: la Argentina es enorme; es muy difícil generalizar).


----------



## Señor K

Hakuna Matata said:


> No quiero decir* jamás* porque es muy fuerte , pero coincido en que suena muuuuuyyyy raro  por acá. Se ve que con Lagartija compartimos el barrio...
> 
> Y respecto del tema abecedario, yo digo _a, be, ce...  ve, doble ve, equis..._
> Obviamente que suenan iguales, pero no se las diferencia al recitar. Nunca, nunca, jamás de los jamases,  _a, be larga, ce... ve corta, doble ve, equis..._





Calambur said:


> ¡¿Cómo que no?! Yo digo *doble ve*, soy porteña y así me enseñaron.
> El barrio lo comparto con @Lagartija, pero él está en epicentro de los conflictos, un lugar donde se junta gente de cualquier pelo y marca, que habla como puede.
> 
> Y en cuanto a B alta y V baja, se lo habré oído a personas de alguna provincia (@elroy: la Argentina es enorme; es muy difícil generalizar).



Querida Calambur, yo creo que el compañero Hakuna aplica ese "jamás de los jamases" al "ve corta" anterior al "doble ve", diciendo que jamás ha recitado el abecedario de esa manera (obviamente diciendo correctamente las demás letras que no son la "b" ni la "v", como bien expresa en su listado).

Así que calma. 

Nota al margen: yo también lo recito de esa misma manera, con "a, *be*, ce... te, u, *ve, doble ve*, equis...".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Señor K lo interpretó a la perfección, jaja. A eso me refería, nunca se recita el abecedario haciendo la distinción entre be larga y ve corta en Argentina. Jorgema nos indica que en Perú sí lo hacen (usando *ve chica*). 
Y por supuesto nuncanuncanuncanunca *doble ve corta *


----------



## Señor K

Hakuna Matata said:


> Y por supuesto nuncanuncanuncanunca *doble ve corta *



Que dios nos pille confesados...


----------



## Calambur

Perdón, @Hakuna Matata y @Señor K  - Entendí mal.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Nada que perdonar, estimadísima.


----------



## fenixpollo

En México y los Estados Unidos, *b grande* y *v chica* son las denominaciones más escuchadas, con tanta o más frecuencia que *b de burro* y v *de vaca*.


----------



## jilar

Lurrezko said:


> Yo lo hago con todas, quizá soy un caso único. Si tengo una avería y llamo a la asistencia, deletreo mi matrícula: eme de Madrid, pe de Pamplona, be de Barcelona.
> 
> Un saludo


Es una buena costumbre. Resolvería muchos malentendidos innecesarios.

El último en mi trabajo: La dirección de la clienta ponía que vivía en el 4°B. Como el portal estaba abierto subí directamente. Timbré en esa puerta y... nada. Dos llamadas al teléfono y... nada.
Sigo al próximo cliente. 
Cuando la primera me devuelve la llamada le digo que estuve allí, llamando a su puerta, y le digo "cuarto be" y ella:
-Sí. Pues no te oímos.

Algo me choca. En ese momento reparo en un fallo bastante común y así le digo:
-¿Be de Barcelona?

Y ella:
-¡Ay! No, de de dedo.

Como vemos hay varios fallos.
La clienta se supone que al indicar su dirección por teléfono la da bien y dice "de".
Pero la chica que la atiende entiende "be".

Cuando yo llamo a la clienta le digo "be", pues eso tengo escrito, pero ella entiende o asume que digo "de", pues esa es su letra.
Hasta que yo resuelvo la ambigüedad de esa forma.


Pero, en fin, entre be y uve, que es como leemos estas dos letras en España, no hace falta nada para diferenciarlas.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

jilar said:


> Pero, en fin, entre be y uve, que es como leemos estas dos letras en España, no hace falta nada para diferenciarlas.


Y retomando el tema del abecedario, dirías: a, be, ce... uve, doble uve, equis...
¿Estoy en lo correcto?

Y a propósito: ¿lo pronuncia uve o uvé?


----------



## Lamarimba

Hakuna Matata said:


> doble uve


Uve doble, decimos.


----------



## Artifacs

erre, ese, te, u , uve, doble uve...







... y a dormir.  

En España decimos, w = uve doble. Excepto en BMW = be eme uve.


----------



## jilar

Como dicen mis compatriotas, yo la aprendí como "uve doble". Uve y no uvé. Vamos, la decimos como "hube" del verbo haber, exactamente igual porque b y v no las diferenciamos en medio de una palabra... y por eso hay quien comete errores de este tipo al escribir.

No sé las generaciones de ahora cómo lo están aprendiendo.


----------



## Aviador

Hakuna Matata said:


> ...
> Y a propósito: ¿lo pronuncia uve o uvé?


_Uve_, grave o llana, tal como se escribe.
Hace muchos años, un hispanohablante de otro lugar de Hispanoamérica me dijo extrañado que le parecía curioso que yo dijera _uve_ y no _uvé_, que, aunque no era el nombre que él normalmente usaba, era como lo había oído decir. Entonces me enteré de que algunos en Hispanoamérica la pronuncian como aguda. No sé cuán extendida esté esta forma de pronunciar el nombre de la v.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Pues vayan a deletrear el apellido Abbate y no digan "doble be* larga*" que el Bartleby lo va a asentar con W.


----------



## Kaoss

Por curiosidad... En los países en los que se llama be corta o b chica a la "V", ¿Cómo le llaman a la W?


----------



## pollohispanizado

Kaoss said:


> ¿Cómo le llaman a la W?


En México y el Caribe, es común llamarla _doble u._


----------



## Lamarimba

pollohispanizado said:


> En México y el Caribe, es común llamarla _doble u._


Malditos gringos.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Lamarimba said:


> Malditos gringos.


Afortunadamente, no es una letra que se use para escribir el español, así que no pasa nada.  Cuando se dice una url, comienza con "triple doble u".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Aviador said:


> _Uve_, grave o llana, tal como se escribe.
> Hace muchos años, un hispanohablante de otro lugar de Hispanoamérica me dijo extrañado que le parecía curioso que yo dijera _uve_ y no _uvé_, que, aunque no era el nombre que él normalmente usaba, era como lo había oído decir. Entonces me enteré de que algunos en Hispanoamérica la pronuncian como aguda. No sé cuán extendida esté esta forma de pronunciar el nombre de la v.


Pregunté, además de curiosidad intrínseca  , porque lo escuché más de una vez como *uvé*. El caso más raro (y patético) fue el de un argentino que vivió apenas un tiempo en España y se ofendió porque un empleado (en Argentina) no entendía cuando le deletreó su apellido usando *uvé*, sintiéndose ofendido (fui testigo del asunto). Lo más raro es que lo aprendió estando allá en España, pero con el acento como se suele escuchar acá.



Kaoss said:


> Por curiosidad... En los países en los que se llama *ve* corta o *ve* chica a la "V", ¿Cómo le llaman a la W?


Ya lo dije antes, pero lo repito para no dejar colgada la pregunta: *doble ve.*
Y Calambur también lo dice así. Y Señor K .


----------



## Señor K

Hakuna Matata said:


> Ya lo dije antes, pero lo repito para no dejar colgada la pregunta: *doble ve.*
> Y Calambur también lo dice así. Y Señor K .



Gracias, Hakuna. Me evitaste tener que escribirlo.


----------



## Rocko!

Letra *be *y letra *ve*, por aquí, acompañadas de "_grande_" y "_chica_" en los deletreos, y "_de burro_" y "_de vaca_" cuando se quiere evitar posibles confusiones.
La única institución que logró romper este esquema mexicano tradicional no fue la RAE, sino el banco español BBVA, que nos hizo sentir obligados a decir de manera diferente la V, ya que BBVA es un nombre propio, y solo en este caso pronunciamos en conjunto como sociedad "uv*é*" (no he oído que nadie diga "_*u*_ve", en las calles), aunque es claro para mí que la "uve" todavía no gana la guerra ya que, al menos los de mi generación y la gente que tiene más edad que yo, preferimos mil veces decir "Bancomer", que es el nombre que tenía el banco antes de que lo compraran los españoles hace 20 años (dos décadas de la pseudo-mini-guerra-"inexistente" entre la ve de vaca y la ve uve ya se cumplieron).

Aprendí en la primaria: ... erre, ese, te, u, ve, doble u, equis, i griega,  zeta (a veces "... _¡y zeta!_")

No me tocaron las "_che_" y "_elle_", que son más antiguas, por lo que la posibilidad de que de una generación a otra haya cambios "fuertes" es real y a veces eminente.

*Editado. Por error escribí "corta" en lugar de "chica".


----------



## soplamocos

¿En Argentina se considera "be de burro" nombre de letra? ¿o solo se usa la expresión en contextos en los que sea necesario aclarar de qué be se trata?


----------



## Calambur

soplamocos said:


> ¿En Argentina se considera "be de burro" nombre de letra?


Que yo sepa, no.

Pero hace un siglo y medio (_maomeno_), a los chicos nos enseñaban las "primeras letras" con ejemplos como "V, de vaca" y "B, de burro", y en los libros aparecían dibujos de "vaca" y "burro", con las palabras/nombres al pie, para que a los bobos se nos grabara en el cerebrito con qué letra se escribían esas palabras.

Luego, cuando un chico escribía algo con la /be/ equivocada, la maestra le decía cosas como: " '_Bueno'_, con B de burro".

B, de burro, era -es (?)- una suerte de regla mnemotécnica.


----------



## soplamocos

Calambur said:


> Que yo sepa, no.
> 
> Pero hace un siglo y medio (_maomeno_), a los chicos nos enseñaban las "primeras letras" con ejemplos como "V, de vaca" y "B, de burro", y en los libros aparecían dibujos de "vaca" y "burro", con las palabras/nombres al pie, para que a los bobos se nos grabara en el cerebrito con qué letra se escribían esas palabras.
> 
> Luego, cuando un chico escribía algo con la /be/ equivocada, la maestra le decía cosas como: " '_Bueno'_, con B de burro".
> 
> B, de burro, era -es (?)- una suerte de regla mnemotécnica.


Sí, yo creo lo mismo, como "ve de vaca, de de dado, zeta de zorro... Be de bueno, be de boludo"(un poco mas agresiva que la de burro)  Mi pregunta se debe a que en una recopilación sobre el nombre de la letra había un argentino que  indicaba "be de burro", lo cual para mí lo no es así... Y quise tantear un poco el terreno.


----------

